# Infected Total Hip with I&D



## madgejones10 (Feb 2, 2012)

Pt. in post-op period from THA.  Now with infection requiring "I&D of wound with Hemovac drains x 2."    Would this be 10180 ?????


----------



## scooter1 (Feb 3, 2012)

That is something we would need to see the operative report . . . . .


----------

